# Disparition icône Apple TV dans Itunes



## thrysthan (20 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je n'ai pas utilisé la recopie Airplay entre Appletv3 et Iphone 4s depuis un mois et là impossible de mettre mes appareils en interaction.
Je n'ai même plus l'icône Aiplay en bas à droit d'itunes sur mon mac...
Le partage à domicile est bien activé dans tous les appareils, j'ai désactivé le pare-feu, redémarré tout...là je ne vois pas ce que je peux faire de plus..
Avez vous déjà rencontré ce problème??

Merci d'avance!!


----------



## davidcaro2 (20 Mai 2012)

Dans ton ATV, vois tu ta bibliothèque ?

Il y a eu des soucis avec le homesharing depuis quelques temps ( voir d autre post).


Si ton ATV ne voit pas ta bibliothèque peut être es tu touché par le problème.
Il y a une MAJ récente pour l ATV , il semble qu elle règle le problème de homesharing , essaye de l appliquer.


----------



## ouillou (19 Juin 2012)

Bonjour
Je viens d'avoir le même problème. Au dévut tout fonctionnait entre mon aplle tv3, mon PC et mon ipad3. Puis au bout de une semaine et après une mise à jour "automatique", je m'aperçois que les fonctions airplay ont disparus d'itunes (PC) et de mon ipad? les partages à domicile étaient bien tous activés.
J'ai restauré l'apple TV3 qu ia donc chargé la dernière MAJ et l'icône airplay a réapparu sur itunes sur mon PC, mais rien sur l'ipad...

Quelqu'un aurait il une solution ?

Merci


----------



## ktophe (19 Juin 2012)

Salut

Moi depuis le passage à l'os5 de l'apple tv3, j'avais beaucoup de problèmes de partage entre la bibliothèque itunes de l'imac et l'apple TV. Beaucoup de coupures. La mise à jour qui a suivi qui était censée régler le problème n'a rien réglé, et la toute dernière non plus. 

La seule solution efficace que j'ai trouvé, c'est de créer un autre réseau wifi avec une time capsule, et d'y connecter tous mes idevices dessus, en wifi. Depuis tout marche nickel et aucun problème de coupures et de stabilité. Avec l'airport extreme ça doit marcher aussi.

Je pense que avec le dernier os5, la liaison wifi entre l'apple tv et les idevices est extrèmement sensible et la moindre chose fait perdre la liaison. La time capsule, niveau wifi, est bien plus performante que le wifi des box des FAI, du coup avec elle tout est plus stable. En plus elle travail en bi-bande simultané, ce qui permet de s'adapter à la fois à l'imac et l'apple tv qui fonctionnent a la fréquence 5 ghz, et aussi en même temps avec l'iphone et ipad qui fonctionne en 2,4 ghz.


----------



## ouillou (19 Juin 2012)

Merci de ta réponse. Par contre ça fait un peu cher la solution (279  la time capsule ...). Est ce un problème localisé ou est ce que tous les possesseurs d'apple tv ont ce problème (sauf ceux qui ont paré le soucis en optant pour une time capsule) ?


----------



## ktophe (19 Juin 2012)

ouillou a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse. Par contre ça fait un peu cher la solution (279  la time capsule ...). Est ce un problème localisé ou est ce que tous les possesseurs d'apple tv ont ce problème (sauf ceux qui ont paré le soucis en optant pour une time capsule) ?


 
Oui je sais bien, mais la time capsule a un disque dur NAS de 2TO, qui est bien pratique et qui sert aussi pour les sauvegardes time machine des mac. Donc très utile. Et au final si on aditionne le prix d'un disque dur de 2 TO + une borme wifi c'est pas si cher que ça.
Si pas besoin de disque dur, l'airport extreme est la même borne wifi que la time capsule en moins cher.

D'après mes recherche, beaucoup d'utilisateur de apple TV3 ou apple TV2 a jour, ont ce problème de coupures. A mon avis ça concerne tout le monde ou presque.

En tous cas, avant l'installation de la time capsule, j'avais essayé un nombre incroyable de réglages sur le mac et l'apple tv et rien n'y faisait.


----------



## ouillou (19 Juin 2012)

OK merci pour cette autre solution. Mais ça fait quand même un peu c... de devoir racheter un nouvel équipement pour faire fonctionner une soit disante "révolution" à 109 . Venant de l'univers PC, j'avais été surpris par la simplicité d'utilisation et la convivialité de mon ipad et épaté par la démonstration de l'apple tv en magasin. Là je déchante un peu ...
J'espère qu'une rapide mise à jour corrigera ce bug ....


----------



## ktophe (19 Juin 2012)

ouillou a dit:


> OK merci pour cette autre solution. Mais ça fait quand même un peu c... de devoir racheter un nouvel équipement pour faire fonctionner une soit disante "révolution" à 109 . Venant de l'univers PC, j'avais été surpris par la simplicité d'utilisation et la convivialité de mon ipad et épaté par la démonstration de l'apple tv en magasin. Là je déchante un peu ...
> J'espère qu'une rapide mise à jour corrigera ce bug ....



T'inquiète pas l'Apple Tv c'est génial. J'ecoute la musique de l'imac avec toute la journée et loue des films en hd 1080p la qualité est top


----------



## ouillou (20 Juin 2012)

J'suis d'accord avec toi... quand ça marche. Car depuis mon bug, je ne peux plus m'en servir. J'ai un peu les boules parce que j'en était trop content. je l'utilisais pour la musique (apple tv raccordée sur ampli HC) et lire les films via airplay... snif... 

M. APPLE trouves vite une solution !!!!


----------



## ktophe (20 Juin 2012)

ouillou a dit:


> J'suis d'accord avec toi... quand ça marche. Car depuis mon bug, je ne peux plus m'en servir. J'ai un peu les boules parce que j'en était trop content. je l'utilisais pour la musique (apple tv raccordée sur ampli HC) et lire les films via airplay... snif...
> 
> M. APPLE trouves vite une solution !!!!


 
C'est clair moi c'est pareil j'écoute la musique avec via mon home cinema et TV. Ca m'énervais vraiment toutes ces coupures et obligé a chaque fois de redémarer itunes. C'est pour ça que j'ai acheté la time capsule. Comme ça en plus j'ai un disue dur réseau de suavegarde et un réseau wifi plus performant pour la même occasion. Mais je comprends que ça a un cout et que tu ne veuilles pas passer par là.

Le problème je ne suis pas sure que apple est bien conscient qu'il y a un problème pour les personne n'utilisant pas leur borne wifi. Ca risque de prendre un peu de temps pour que le problème soit réglé via une mise à jour.


----------



## thrysthan (13 Juillet 2012)

Pour info, j'ai rebooter ma box après la mise à jour et tout refonctionne nickel, sans time capsule.

Merci à tous


----------



## ouillou (16 Juillet 2012)

Et allez, encore ces icones airplay qui ont disparues de mon ipad et d'itunes sur mon PC !!!! C'est vraiment rageant.
Ca m'embete de devoir acheté une borne airport express ou extreme pour faire fonctionner ce foutu partage à domicile. J'vais rerentrer mes identificant apple, éteindre ma box et mon ATV et tout relancer, on verra bien ...


----------

